# Epson DX5 printheads



## kensmith1029 (Apr 26, 2015)

Does anyone know where I can buy Epson DX5 printheads?

Have a couple DIY machines and need new heads.

Thanks


----------



## cornpopps (Jan 8, 2010)

DTG Printer Parts.com has them for order. You will need a valid Epson serial number.


----------



## kensmith1029 (Apr 26, 2015)

On a DIY printer what serial number could I use?

Can I assume that if I am using a DX5 head now that any DX5 heads will work?


----------



## jgabby (Mar 29, 2007)

Which printer model do you use, are you in US or EU ?

Not all supllier are asking for serial number both in US an EU.


----------



## headfirst (Jun 29, 2011)

Sign in China has them. Google it


----------



## Isaac11 (Feb 27, 2015)

Hi Jgabby,

Can you tel me a distributor in france for the DX head ?

Thanks


----------



## jgabby (Mar 29, 2007)

I don't know your print engine, but they have DX5 head. 

It is in EU - DIGIPRINT SUPPLIES.

Search results for: 'Epson DX5 Water Print Head' - DIGIPRINT SUPPLIES


----------



## Isaac11 (Feb 27, 2015)

What about the P600 or the R3000.
I don't see any of this printers part listed on the website


----------



## jgabby (Mar 29, 2007)

It is DX7 head, not a good price on DIGIPRINT SUPPLIES

Sometime a used printer could be cheaper than a new printhead ;-)


----------

